
Emulating the Original Gameboy’s CPU - eatonphil
https://medium.com/@raphaelstaebler/building-a-gameboy-from-scratch-part-2-the-cpu-d6986a5c6c74
======
djmips
Writing a game boy emulator is like climbing Everest now. But be wary of the
crevasses!

[https://mgba.io/2018/03/09/holy-grail-bugs-revisited/#the-
ph...](https://mgba.io/2018/03/09/holy-grail-bugs-revisited/#the-phantom-of-
pinball-fantasies)

